# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Sybase Dives Into Partnership With Yellowfin BI

## Canadian*

New alliance will market BI solution to wider corporate community

Sybase Australia, a leading provider of enterprise infrastructure and mobile software, today announced details of its Australian and New Zealand technology partnership with Australian Business Intelligence software company, Yellowfin. 

Sybase has entered into a sales alliance with Yellowfin to co-sell its market leading column-based database, Sybase® IQ, with Yellowfin providing the front-end BI presentation layer and easy-to-use interface.

Sybase IQ is a highly optimised analytics server designed specifically to deliver faster results for mission-critical business intelligence, data warehouse and reporting solutions on any standard hardware and operating systems. Its column-based architecture works with diverse data  including unstructured data  and diverse data sources to deliver unsurpassed query performance at the lowest price available.

Yellowfin is a flexible 100 per cent Web-based solution for reporting and analytics, providing a full range of data access, presentation and information delivery capabilities. Yellowfin enables any individual comfortable using a web browser to quickly visualise data through the use of charting, trending, dashboards and alerts.

This alliance is highly strategic for both Sybase and Yellowfin, said Steve Dolan, Director Channels & Alliances in A/NZ for Sybase. Using Yellowfins presentation layer as the front end of Sybase IQ provides organisations with an all-encompassing business intelligence solution to very quickly find and analyse valuable corporate information. In todays rapidly changing business environments, information and performance management is an important competitive differentiator.

The partnership has already resulted in a successful outcome with Yellowfin and Sybase IQ jointly implemented at Paymark, New Zealands leading payment transaction company. Transactional data and reports are now loaded and produced in real-time for Paymarks executive team.

For Yellowfins Chief Executive Officer, Glen Rabie, the partnership with Sybase is testimony to its technology capabilities and business development goals.

We have specifically focused on tailoring the Yellowfin solution for Sybase IQ to link an extremely fast analytics server to a BI solution that makes mass data deployment easy and cost-effective. Sybase retains the relationship with its corporate client base who now benefit from a more user friendly front-end interface whilst Yellowfin gains a much larger potential revenue pipeline with such a significant partner. This deal also confirms our belief that Yellowfin is worldclass product with enormous global potential, Rabie said.

Ends

About Yellowfin
Yellowfin is an Business Intelligence company whose BI solution can be easily integrated into any third party application or delivered as a stand alone enterprise platform. Yellowfin is an innovative and flexible 100% Web-based solution for reporting and analytics, providing a full range of data access, presentation and information delivery capabilities. www.yellowfin.bi 

About Sybase, Inc.
Sybase is the largest global enterprise software company exclusively focused on managing and mobilising information from the data centre to the point of action. Sybase provides open, cross-platform solutions that securely deliver information anytime, anywhere, enabling customers and partners to create an information edge. The world's most critical data in commerce, communications, finance, government and healthcare runs on Sybase. Sybase ANZ is headquartered in Sydney, with offices in Melbourne and Wellington, New Zealand. For more information visit www.sybase.com.au or www.sybase.co.nz.

For media enquiries contact:
Lucy Tildesley, Marketing Manager Sybase ANZ,  +612 9936 8827  lucy.tildesley@sybase.com

Isabel Wagner, LEWIS PR for Sybase,  +612 9409 3100 , isabelw@lewispr.com

Shuna Boyd, BoydPR, for Yellowfin  +612 9418 8100 , shuna@boydpr.com.au

Sybase is a registered trademark of Sybase, Inc. or its subsidiaries. All other company and product names mentioned may be trademarks of the respective companies with which they are associated.
Special Note: Statements concerning Sybases new business relationships and related products are by nature forward-looking statements that involve a number of uncertainties and risks and cannot be guaranteed. Factors that could cause actual events or results to differ materially include shifts in customer demand, rapid technological changes, availability and quality of third party products, competitive factors and unanticipated delays in scheduled product availability. Some of the risks are detailed from time to time in Sybases U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission filings, copies of which can be viewed on Sybases web site at www.sybase.com.

----------

